# Got PR - South Australia *First Entry to Validation Visa in Sep * Melbourne/Adelaide



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

We are visiting Australia for a week to validate our PR (Yes that is the whole purpose). I am flying from United States and my wife along with Kid will be flying from India and we will be reaching Melbourne during first week of September and will all will be returning in week of time back to USA. We are having state sponsorship from South Australia so wanted to check with you all 

1. Can we accomplish something by visiting Adelaide for 4-5 days ? 

- Some sort of ID card
- Driving License 
- Registration? 

If we require someone address for all this how should we go about it ? Relative, Friends? If we are coming to Adelaide ... would love to meet folks who have moved recently.

2. If we are not able to do anything significant in Adelaide we will just visit Melbourne and validate our PR and do 1 week vacation. Should we consider visiting any other city in Australia during our trip? 


Your advise and suggestion would help us to get max out of our short trip.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi zivziva, 

you need a residential address to get a driving license or ID card. There's no formal residency register but you should inform SA once your are moving permanently. Just wait until you have a permanent address. If you've had a U.S. driver's license for 5 years you don't have to pass any tests (except eyesight). In that case you can get a new license within an hour (waiting included). You can find more details on the sa.gov.au page. 

One week is not that long, so it really depends what you want to do . Enjoy your validation trip. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zivziva said:


> We are visiting Australia for a week to validate our PR (Yes that is the whole purpose). I am flying from United States and my wife along with Kid will be flying from India and we will be reaching Melbourne during first week of September and will all will be returning in week of time back to USA. We are having state sponsorship from South Australia so wanted to check with you all
> 
> 1. Can we accomplish something by visiting Adelaide for 4-5 days ?
> 
> ...


Dear Zivziva,

It's better to inform DMITRE about your validation trip & let them
Know when you are planning to move permanently to SA.

Coming to registrations, IDs etc....... You can make them once you are there.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

What is benefit of informing DMITRE? Can you please explain a bit. 



JP Mosa said:


> It's better to inform DMITRE about your validation trip


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> What is benefit of informing DMITRE? Can you please explain a bit.



Dear Tara

It's not about benefits, but that's where one will be nominated 
for 190 visa when applied to SA SS. Informing DMITRE will update info regarding PR holder.........that makes things ( registrations ...etc...) easier for them when once reach there.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you - espresso, tara.jatt and JPMosa.

Looks Like we would not be traveling to Adelaide for validation as traveling to Melbourne is sufficient.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for this information. Is this SA specific? Or any immigrant need to register there regardless of category of visa they hold?



JP Mosa said:


> Dear Tara
> 
> It's not about benefits, but that's where one will be nominated
> for 190 visa when applied to SA SS. Informing DMITRE will update info regarding PR holder.........that makes things ( registrations ...etc...) easier for them when once reach there.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Thank you for this information. Is this SA specific? Or any immigrant need to register there regardless of category of visa they hold?


DMITRE is SA Specific.....I am not much bothered about other states authorities....as I am nominated by SA......


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Alright, Do you know of any such national level authority where the general (not state sponsored) people need to register? Just for knowledge. 



JP Mosa said:


> DMITRE is SA Specific.....I am not much bothered about other states authorities....as I am nominated by SA......


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

you should be able to get your driving license / proof of age card right away...
do you have a USA driving license ? If yes, then go to any "Service SA" offices...

Where we are - Government of South Australia

there's one in the city which is opposite to the train station on North Terrace...


you could get a proof of age card on the spot also...



zivziva said:


> We are visiting Australia for a week to validate our PR (Yes that is the whole purpose). I am flying from United States and my wife along with Kid will be flying from India and we will be reaching Melbourne during first week of September and will all will be returning in week of time back to USA. We are having state sponsorship from South Australia so wanted to check with you all
> 
> 1. Can we accomplish something by visiting Adelaide for 4-5 days ?
> 
> ...


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in the same sort of boat as *zivziva*

We are planning to enter Australia via Melbourne in September just for the sake of activating our Visas. We are planning to enter Melbourne & stay for about 4-5 days or a week & then get ourselves back to India. My concern is that is it possible for us to do, as I am sponsored by SA State for the 190 Visa. Dont want to hamper any of things for me/family in the future at the stage of applying for citizenship (Someone would stand at that point from SA Govt & say that you are not eligible as you did not made your first entry in Adelaide but to other city/state).


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

panesarkaran said:


> I am in the same sort of boat as *zivziva*
> 
> We are planning to enter Australia via Melbourne in September just for the sake of activating our Visas. We are planning to enter Melbourne & stay for about 4-5 days or a week & then get ourselves back to India. My concern is that is it possible for us to do, as I am sponsored by SA State for the 190 Visa. Dont want to hamper any of things for me/family in the future at the stage of applying for citizenship (Someone would stand at that point from SA Govt & say that you are not eligible as you did not made your first entry in Adelaide but to other city/state).


Hello,

I am in the same boat as well. I`m planning to visit Australia in September. Did you confirm from SA whether we can do our validation trip in any state?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

panesarkaran said:


> I am in the same sort of boat as *zivziva*
> 
> We are planning to enter Australia via Melbourne in September just for the sake of activating our Visas. We are planning to enter Melbourne & stay for about 4-5 days or a week & then get ourselves back to India. My concern is that is it possible for us to do, as I am sponsored by SA State for the 190 Visa. Dont want to hamper any of things for me/family in the future at the stage of applying for citizenship (Someone would stand at that point from SA Govt & say that you are not eligible as you did not made your first entry in Adelaide but to other city/state).



FOR VALIDATING YOUR VISA.....YOU CAN ENTER ANYWHERE IN OZ..........and you can leave back.........it doesn't affect your state sponsorship.........so no worries.........HBV.......


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the same boat as well. I`m planning to visit Australia in September. Did you confirm from SA whether we can do our validation trip in any state?


Yes.... We will be going to Melbourne in September for the purpose of activation of our VISA. I had written a mail to SA Govt & they replied very nicely about it on the same day. It will not be an issue if we land anywhere in Australia (even if we are sponsored by SA) but we have to make sure that whenever we will be getting back to Australia permanently, we have to start from SA. Good Luck..


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

JP Mosa said:


> FOR VALIDATING YOUR VISA.....YOU CAN ENTER ANYWHERE IN OZ..........and you can leave back.........it doesn't affect your state sponsorship.........so no worries.........HBV.......


Perfect! Thanks


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

panesarkaran said:


> Yes.... We will be going to Melbourne in September for the purpose of activation of our VISA. I had written a mail to SA Govt & they replied very nicely about it on the same day. It will not be an issue if we land anywhere in Australia (even if we are sponsored by SA) but we have to make sure that whenever we will be getting back to Australia permanently, we have to start from SA. Good Luck..


Where did you contact SA? Email?


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

panesarkaran said:


> Yes.... We will be going to Melbourne in September for the purpose of activation of our VISA. I had written a mail to SA Govt & they replied very nicely about it on the same day. It will not be an issue if we land anywhere in Australia (even if we are sponsored by SA) but we have to make sure that whenever we will be getting back to Australia permanently, we have to start from SA. Good Luck..


Why did you choose Melbourne over Sydney for the validation trip? I`ll be going there for 4 - 5 days with family and looking for attractive and nice places. Any suggestion to choose Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Where did you contact SA? Email?



[email protected]


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

JP Mosa said:


> [email protected]


Thanks for sharing this. I`ll also inform SA about my plan.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I`ll also inform SA about my plan.


If you inform DMITRE body responsible for SA nomination .......its enough


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Where did you contact SA? Email?


Yes... I had written a mail to them (DMITRE) [email protected]


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Why did you choose Melbourne over Sydney for the validation trip? I`ll be going there for 4 - 5 days with family and looking for attractive and nice places. Any suggestion to choose Sydney or Melbourne?


I had given a thought about other places as well, but they were simply costing around 1 lakh INR for 5 days for a family of 3. So, I decided to go to Melbourne to a family relative & spend the 4-5 days over there with them at their place.


----------

